# 2D Shoot @ Pongola Game Reserve 16 June.



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi there

Zululand Bowhunting club together with Pongola Game Reserve is hosting the next 2D/3D shoot at Leeukop, just outside of Pongola at 12:00 on Saturday the 16th of June.

Here are the details:

There is a R50-00 entrance fee which includes:
Free accomodation at the Zinkwasi camp for the night. (Just bring Bedding)
A tasty Wilds Potjie with rice.
Please feel free to bring your own refreshments, but there will also be a cash bar available.
We are planning to meet at the gate of the Game reserve at 12:00 sharp and then drive to the location/camp.

Please, you must RSVP before Thursday the 21st of June.

There will be course of 14targets at different known ranges. Each target will be shot twice in two rounds, which means that each archer will shoot 56 on the day. After the basic competition there will be a (as always) very popular round of archery darts!

There will this time be a prize for the winner which includes one nights accomodation at Mvubu Lodge and a Warthog that c an be hunted.

Please contact me or Neil Uys for any additional info.

My cell: 083 304 6336
Neil Uys: 083 496 9990 / 072 858 5929 / 034 435 1011

All the best

Engee


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

RSVP - Before Thurs 14 June !!!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Matatazela said:


> RSVP - Before Thurs 14 June !!!


someone still got snot in their eyes? This is why the shoots come and go so fast.

Hope to see you there. bring us "souties" some Billies to test.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Was in such a blerrie rush this morning I typed the following Thursday's date.... Thanks for coming to my aid James!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

*Update.....*

Hi there

I have sent an updated to all those who's email address I have, but here is a quick update;

Neil Uys of Pongola Game Reserve has asked me to specifically mention that it is a hunting bow competition as real life hunting situations will be simulated. Basically, anyone that compete's with a bow they do not hunt with will not stand in line for the prize. Therefore any bow with a stabiliser longer than 15" and/or sight that utilizes a lense will not be taken into account for the prize.:embara:

For any questions, directions or confirmations please feel free to contact either myself or Neil Uys.

All the best

Engee


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I regret to inform you that the shoot has been cancelled thanks to unforseen problems with the target butts from Empangeni.

For further info, contact Neil.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



INGOZI said:


> I regret to inform you that the shoot has been cancelled thanks to unforseen problems with the target butts from Empangeni.
> 
> For further info, contact Neil.


Thats a pity....... I was quite looking forward to a piggy spit braai.

best come to PMB ARCHERY CLUB to see how its done.

spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Might as well drive to Pretoria then, it is actually closer... But it seems that one cant count on guys here. (Loooong story). Try as I might, there are still those that are prone to wet their panties at any excuse together with the other half that expect that it's never "their" problem to get a shoot organised and do the actual "work" that goes hand in hand with these things.

Anyway..

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Might as well drive to Pretoria then, it is actually closer... But it seems that one cant count on guys here. (Loooong story:zip. Try as I might, there are still those that are prone to wet their panties at any excuse together with the other half that expect that these things just miraculasly (sp?) come together and that it's never "their" problem to get a shoot organised and do the actual "work" that goes hand in hand with these things.

Anyway..

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Engee - I feel bad as one of the guys that said no. I feel that I let the team down here!

My shoulders / neck (I don't actually know what is sore anymore) are all a mess after I pinched / pulled something. For those that don't know, I picked up a sock - about 9 grams worth! - and put my shoulder / neck out going on 3 weeks ago. I also couldn't shoot in the KZN field and hunter round, but at least I got to watch a bit there...

So watch out for those socks, guys! They are deadly!

Sorry again, Engee.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Come now guys lets get over it now and look to the next meet. Things sometimes go wrong. All I have to say on the matter is lets support the guys that ARE doing things so KZN can grow strong in the verious forms of archery. If we are going to contend on a national level as a province then we need to have less talking and more doing so we can shoot some arrows get to know each other and make it (archery) exciting for newcomers.

Stay strong, shoot straight (Get strong in matatazelas case)

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

